
LAS_Mandarin_PyTorch - jackaduma
https://github.com/jackaduma/LAS_Mandarin_PyTorch
======
jackaduma
This code is a PyTorch implementation for paper: Listen, Attend and Spell, a
nice work on End-to-End ASR, Speech Recognition model.

also provides a Chinese Mandarin ASR pretrained model.

